# What The Hell is this OddBall Bottle?



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2021)

One of the Oddest Bottles I ever Dug. Anybody have a Clue what it could Be? If you click onto pic it supersizes. LEON.


----------



## Mjbottle (Feb 19, 2021)

Wow that thing is beautiful! What year range was the privy? I hope someone knows what it is.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 20, 2021)

Definitely a decorative piece. Possible fancy candle holder.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 20, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> One of the Oddest Bottles I ever Dug. Anybody have a Clue what it could Be? If you click onto pic it supersizes. LEON.View attachment 219515View attachment 219516View attachment 219517


A Victorian dresser bottle. Missing the fancy stopper of course. Nice find.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 20, 2021)

That is AWESOME Leon! I'm sorta weighing in with Robby on it. It could be Dutch or German I think. Age, somewhat uncertain. What does the bottom/base have on it? I think I see some gold gilding still on it here & there.... certainly not an average piece.. Quite desirable! I'm always pleased to find these rare oddities of art and function! Thanks for sharing it,
~Fred


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> A Victorian dresser bottle. Missing the fancy stopper of course. Nice find.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



What's a Dresser Bottle?


----------



## willong (Feb 20, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> One of the Oddest Bottles I ever Dug. Anybody have a Clue what it could Be?



I'm inclined to think that it is not a "bottle" _per se_, but a flower vase, especially if the interior surface of that tapered neck is glossy smooth. By the way, are any mold seams evident? Or, is it free-blown?

However, if you find that the inside of the neck is ground to receive a ground-glass stopper, then I tend to agree with ROBBYBOBBY64, assuming that by "Dresser Bottle" he means a decorative but also functional container meant to sit upon an Victorian era lady's dresser table and intended to hold various toiletries.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 20, 2021)

willong said:


> I'm inclined to think that it is not a "bottle" _per se_, but a flower vase, especially if the interior surface of that tapered neck is glossy smooth. By the way, are any mold seams evident? Or, is it free-blown?
> 
> However, if you find that the inside of the neck is ground to receive a ground-glass stopper, then I tend to agree with ROBBYBOBBY64, assuming that by "Dresser Bottle" he means a decorative but also functional container meant to sit upon an Victorian era lady's dresser table and intended to hold various toiletries.


That is what came to mind when I said it. I am not an expert. They were usually ornate. Flowers and gold gilt accented were common.. Not that it couldn't be a vase or perfume. It just looks like a victorian dresser bottle to me. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 20, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> What's a Dresser Bottle?


American victorian vanity garniture. Which included perfume bottles and powder boxes. Usually a set. It may have had a fancy tray everything sat in.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 21, 2021)

Looks like one.








						Victorian Era 6 1/4” Dresser Bottle MILK GLASS w/GOLD Gilt   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Victorian Era 6 1/4” Dresser Bottle MILK GLASS w/GOLD Gilt  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						Victorian Era Dresser Bottle MILK GLASS   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Victorian Era Dresser Bottle MILK GLASS  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ShottaPoison (Feb 21, 2021)

whatever it is, its beautiful!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 22, 2021)

ShottaPoison said:


> whatever it is, its beautiful!


Mysteriously beautiful!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm going with bud vase based on the shape of the neck.   If's it's ground inside then I'm with RobbyBobby, because it would have had a stopper.   That neck just is curved too much for a functional bottle I'm thinking.    Definitely victorian decorative no matter what.

Jim G


----------

